# ISO Strawberry Freezer Jam Recipe



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2005)

I know there are a ton of them out there but does anyone have one that they have used?  I would love to make some of this - thanks.

Are there anyother freezer jams?


----------



## MJ (Feb 12, 2005)

This stuff must be good. Barbara is looking for the same thing.
ISO Strawberry Freezer Jam Recipe
I can't wait to see a good recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2005)

lol - can't wait for a recipe myself MJ.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL  I thought you were responding to mine!  Hopefully someone will come through for both of us!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi woman (Feb 12, 2005)

I am giving you this one, because it is different.
For Strawberry Freezer Jam, I recommend the recipe on the back of a box of SURE-JELL Fruit Pectin or the one on the CERTO Fruit Pectin box - both are good!

Strwberry Rhubarb Freezer Jam

4 c  Sugar
1 pk Strawberry jello (6 oz)
5 c  Rhubarb, cut fine              

Stir rhubarb and sugar together and let stand overnight. 
Then boil 10 to 15 minutes. 
Remove from stove and add strawberry jello and stir till dissolved. 
Fill jars, leaving room for expansion. 
Cool and put in freezer. 
makes 3 pints (6 1/2 pints)

Delicious!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

This sounds really good.  Thanks Wasabi Woman!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks wasabi woman - very much!


----------

